# Another world first ?? MFD upgrade



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Hi all,

Well I haven't wanted to post anything here till I knew I could actually get it all working, but seeing the new R35's display with all it's new features, I figured why can't my trusty old R34 have all that cool stuff in it too and more.

So I've been working with a touchscreen supplier to be able to make my existing MFD screen into a touchscreen that I can interface with a specially made PC for the car.

PC is about the size of a small amplifier, runs off 12v so easy to install.

Size is about 30cm long x 20 cm wide x 8 cm high so easy to hide.

Has 100GB of free storage.

All in all I've now got touchscreen access to music, videos, dvd's, radio, internet, phone (via blueooth integration), satellite navigation (Garmin), OBD integration, Tire pressure monitoring, Wifi, Bluetooth and I've even integrated my Valentine 1 radar detector so I can hide it, but control it from the touchscreen PC 

Done a short little video and some screen shots to show you it working........... let me know what you think...... trying now to integrate my Tein EDFC controller and my boost controller, so I can remove all those from the dash and control everything in one front end.


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

wow, that is quite impressive, how much did it set you back to do all that if you don't mind me asking or you rather not say on the board


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

do they sell aftermarket TPMS systems? interested in hearing how you got that working.

and all i can say in general is, WOW!


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

That's very impressive mate ..:thumbsup:


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice to see somone so dedicated with their car.....top job!!:bowdown1: 

How much:smokin: ?


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow wow wow
Very cool Fraser!!
Can it run itunes?
Looks like we need to do lunch or something...

Any chance of getting the old LCD off you if you dont plan to use it anymore?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

yep has full ipod support
uses original screen but adds touchscreen support, so dont have original screen to give away.

all up including satnav software around 1000 quid.

TPMS kit is based on 3rd eye kit available around the net with custom usb interface is worth about 100 USD. 3rd eye kit for sensors and receiver is approx 250 USD.

Valentine1 interface made myself.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

very slick Fraser!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I've bought 4 spare screens if anyones interested. Would mean sending me your MFD to upgrade, but that shouldn't be a hassle and then can send back with the PC and screen ready to go........

Not quite finished the complete package yet, but since the screens were made for me I had to buy more than 1 so figured others may as well enjoy them 

I'll post some better quality videos when I get a chance showing you all the features and stuff. I'm really happy with the end result.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

wow, your taking the r34 mfd to a whole new level! 
just wondering... are you running the satnav software off the r34 gps reciever or is it running off an external unit?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Its a Garmin USB unit.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Top job..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great job there, defo cool to have touchscreen possibilities and all the Wifi bluetooth stuff . . . .. on the other side wouldn't it be not more easy to just buy a Panasonic Strada Navi-Audio touchscreen unit (for use in japan only thought) , and adding the Blitz multifonction unit "R-VIT DS (DATA LINK STATION]" to it ? 
BLITZ POWER SITE / R-VIT DS

I mean the R-VIT replaces the old MFD completely, don't know if it has G-Metering thought, but all in one it looks 100 times better and usefull then the orginal GTR MFD software. The R-VIT can be connected to a Panasonic Strada an I think it's the best combination you can find, in order to replace the, by now dated, R34 GTR MFD .
Strada[ƒXƒgƒ‰�[ƒ_]FƒNƒ‰ƒX�@HDDƒJ�[ƒiƒrƒXƒe�[ƒVƒ‡ƒ“ CN-HX1000D/CN-HW1000D | Panasonic

Regards

Chris


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Well what I've done is PC based so it's now infinately replacable as things change. What you've posted seems pretty cool, but with the ODBII option on my software I can do everything that the Blitz stuff does and then some so straight away it's proven it's worth.

For instance, I can run the tuning software for my ECU on the MFD now so I can change maps etc etc if needed without having a laptop in the car....... I can attach a reversing camera so when I select reverse it displays automatically on the MFD, I can pickup satellite radio if I wanted, can get the weather for my area, it will even check your flight status when you're on the way to the airport to tell you if it's ontime or not, the possibilities are endless 

There's a filesync feature that will sync with PC's at home, since it's got Wifi when I park in my garage it sees my home network and syncs with any new music and video's I have put on my home PC's :smokin:

Also, I'd suspect that by the time you've purchased what you've posted it would be close to the cost of what I've done, and given that my solution gives me 100GB of storage, GPS satnav etc etc I think it's better bang for my buck too. The other thing that's great is that I get to have more space in the main console for things since I'll have no head unit as the PC will connect direct to the amps so no need for a head unit in the console....... will give me space for turbo timers and the like to mount them nicely. One guy I know has even removed his heater / aircon controls as you can integrate them also into my front end software and control from there, have presets and other automatic options the factory stuff doesn't have.....

How ironic that the R35's features have been outdone by an older car  HAHAHA


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Canman, defo your solution is great and the Blitz-Strada solution is only availble for japan. Basicly you can connect a range of devices to the strada touch screens. For exemple there is a professional radar warning device, which jumps on screen when ever you get in range of a fixed radar unit or the device captures police activity around your location. . . . 100GB is great, there is of course a 100GB device for Strada on the market as well. I guess that all in one the Strada-Blitz-HD-Highend jap. Navi would hit around 450.000Yen fully installed inside your car. The TV antenna set from Panasonic is the best on the japanese market by the way too, but 450.000Yen is much money, even if the change to GBP makes it more easy to swallow.

I would in any case recommand the Blitz device , as it is by far more pretty designed (sofware wise) then the equivalent HKS device. and is not that expensive, as long if you get your hands on a bargain tuner-LCD screen set for your car, to connect the device to.

By the way Canman, can you also read Quicktime, Div-X,ex . . . files streight from the HD?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Yeah thats my point, it's PC based so I can do anything you can do on a PC, Divx xvid, quicktime, whatever you feel like.............I think if I was based in JPN I might look at a set device such as you mention, but this solution will work for all markets worldwide as it'll support any language etc so it made more sense for me here in NZ.


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW...


i want, i want, i want...


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Canman, what you did is awesome! What's the name of the carpc GUI that you're using?

Indeed endless possibilities with this! 

You did change the LCD panel right? What's the resolution of the new panel?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

It's called Centrafuse. I tried one called Roadrunner which is free, but just doesn't have the OEM look and feel of Centrafuse and also the support.

I'm working with Centrafuse to make a custom version of their GUI since I'm a Centrafuse agent but for the moment I'm using the latest standard version 2.0 RC6.1


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice one Frase - didn't think you'd have it together so quickly!! now - let's see you use the touch screen while the car is on the move!!!! you'd probably just press all 42 functions at once  

I must come round and have a play! (with the MFD that is!)


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

canman said:


> It's called Centrafuse. I tried one called Roadrunner which is free, but just doesn't have the OEM look and feel of Centrafuse and also the support.
> 
> I'm working with Centrafuse to make a custom version of their GUI since I'm a Centrafuse agent but for the moment I'm using the latest standard version 2.0 RC6.1


It does have a great overall look. Very complete!

It's nice that it's not going from this:










to this, for OBD readout for example  



















The experience you get with most carpc GUI's


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Actually used it today on the road, very easy to use to be honest............. buttons look small, but they're not, especially when you think about the size of some normal controls on an average car head unit.

I've done a better video overview too, but I can't get to my hosting as they're down for maintenance for now, but will post soon.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Ok here's a few screenshots to give you an idea of what it's all like.

I've also update the original tour video too so anyone who's watched the old one might want to rewatch it.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Very impressive:thumbsup: 

If I hadn't ordered a R35 GT-R I would have been very interested:runaway: 

Dave:bowdown1:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

not right now but i will defo be interested in coming months, good work!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

so does it have a GPRS deal hooked up so you can read email on the move?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

You can use whatever method you want. Has wifi if you're near that, but also has bluetooth so you can use your cellphone as a modem and dial out using 3G on the phone, so either GPRS or CDMA, or you could just add a seperate USB or PCMCIA based 3G device if you didn't want to use your phone.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

You defo want an iPhone for your mail


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Well it's got a proper e-mail client built in and of course if you wanted you could run Outlook or similar application too for e-mail........ depends on what you want really.

Will be interested to see what the 3G ones are like, got released here this morning.....


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

canman said:


> Well it's got a proper e-mail client built in and of course if you wanted you could run Outlook or similar application too for e-mail........ depends on what you want really.
> 
> Will be interested to see what the 3G ones are like, got released here this morning.....


It's awesome! Got mine at midnight, still haven't slept :chuckle:

Finaly a proper mobile browsing + mailing experience. Speed in Holland is quite impressive for what I was used to for mobiles, 2Mbit downlink.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Oddly enough I'm trying a similar project with my R32. I'm playing with RoadRunner as I want to be able to operate the DAB unit I have and have some plans to integrate more functionality on the 'techno bling' front in the future.

What hardware platform are you using - a purpose build system perhaps? Likewise what are you doing about radio/amplification - running it through the head unit?


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

more info on the V1 interface please...


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Great Job!

But why does it show German Streetnames in one picture? :nervous: 

Marc


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

That's just the default screen shot from the satnav that's built into it. Destinator. I'm using Garmin Mobile PC as it's made for NZ.

Re the hardware, it's a combination of a few things. I'm in process of making a double din based unit so that you don't have to hide a seperate unit. It's mostly publically available stuff, just packaged nicely and sold as a complete turnkey solution.

I'll post some more info on the V1 integration soon, but basically you can hide your V1 and then run a data cable from the power port, through the factory cig lighter splitter and into my serial port adaptor.

Then with software running on the PC, when the V1 alerts, the software will popup and show the alerts. You can also mute if needed from the software touchscreen.


----------



## arep3 (Aug 9, 2007)

it would be interesting to see if this can be fitted into a double din spot for any make model car. Some of us are unfortunate and dont have an R34GTR!:wavey:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

canman said:


> Re the hardware, it's a combination of a few things. I'm in process of making a double din based unit so that you don't have to hide a seperate unit. It's mostly publically available stuff, just packaged nicely and sold as a complete turnkey solution.
> 
> I'll post some more info on the V1 integration soon, but basically you can hide your V1 and then run a data cable from the power port, through the factory cig lighter splitter and into my serial port adaptor.
> 
> Then with software running on the PC, when the V1 alerts, the software will popup and show the alerts. You can also mute if needed from the software touchscreen.


I'd be interested to see which way your going with this. I'm going down a single DIN route (don't want to move the guages to pods or similar). The double DIN options I saw were either silly money or not up to much. It amazed me that no-one seemed to offer a decent double DIN option.

I'll be interested to see where this goes.


----------



## arep3 (Aug 9, 2007)

Cris said:


> I'd be interested to see which way your going with this. I'm going down a single DIN route (don't want to move the guages to pods or similar). The double DIN options I saw were either silly money or not up to much. It amazed me that no-one seemed to offer a decent double DIN option.
> 
> I'll be interested to see where this goes.


im with cris as i would like to see what happens with this.
id like to see a double din unit as i would have it replace the 3 gauges (R32GTR) and the head unit. maybe even the climate control but then i would have a spare din and i dunno what to do with that!
If double din units were made up they would have to be oem looking.
Cheers, Ron


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Yeah, understand what you're saying. 

It's possible that at a later date I'll add support to replace your heater controls and build that into the controller. That way you can remove your heater controls and replace that with a screen and still keep your guages.

That will be a little way away, but it's coming together. It's been done by others, but it's not yet ready for my solution. I'll post some pictures of what it will look like soon.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Am just finishing up a machine now for someone in the UK which is cool as I only really looked at this project initally to improve my R34 and as a bit of a I wonder if it's possible type deal, but we've found a screen that'll fit perfectly under the existing guages.

Also I've managed to get a good deal on the tyre pressure monitoring setups too which are actually a stand alone kit that can be attached to any car........cheap since I'm already buying a fair few for me and some friends, but ended up costing about 80 quid for the set or about 90 quid if you want the 5 tyre version to cover your spare tyre too 

I'd be happy to send anyone one at my cost if they're interested..... I've been unable to find anything close on price...... I'd say it'll probably end up being 95 quid to your door for the 4 tyre setup after postage.


















Great for trackdays and stuff like that to keep an eye on tyre pressure and temperature.......... it's amazing how much extra pressure you end up running if you don't do anything about it.


----------



## arep3 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey thats cool. I've never looked at tyre monitoring systems as i keep a pressure tester in the centre console. Any chance these could be built into the computer? I like to keep the interior as stock and simple looking as possible.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Please read the whole thread, you'll see it is integrated. The above kits are for people who don't have a system like mine in their car.


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

thats sweet.... the idea of incar mapping without a laptop is fantastic idea...

all the best with your future plans for it, and keep us posted.......


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Got one guy already using the PC Link software on his CAR PC......... even if you don't use it for mapping, being able to do dyno runs or even street runs with logging running is helpful for some people I'd think.

Integrating external applications is pretty easy, only hassle you might have is the size of the screen for some external applications, but you can't have it all


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

I really like it, if I wasn't selling my r34 gtr I would be getting one


----------



## SEGTR (Nov 12, 2005)

Anyone interested in doing this at the hobbyist level should check out MP3Car.com - Your source for mobile computing solutions! - Home (mainly US but some UK stuff) and the UK centric site digital-car.co.uk forums.

These sites cover Roadrunner, Centrafuse and other 'Carputer' front end interfaces.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

OK, I've got all of the models finished now and ready.

Since the features are all different depending on what you want, just get in touch.

We're still developing them, adding features like Parking sensors, front and rear cameras with recording (great for trackdays), and lap logger tied to the GPS so it will map your laps on screen with split times and speeds..... very neat.

Just give me a text on 64 27 4503831 or PM me or e-mail fraser AT rhea.co.nz


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

OK so I finally managed to get the car onto a circuit for the first time since I put in my solution. 

I've been working on a plugin with a guy in aussie which uses the GPS which is usually used for satellite navigation to actually map the track you're driving and also you can set track markers so it'll note sector times etc so you can see where you're losing and gaining. There's similar systems out there for proper race stuff, but this is a freebie add on for hardware you've got to have anyhow so very cheap alternative.

It's not as fast as some dedicated track mapping systems out there, but it's great to be able to set it and forget and then review your laptimes later. It also automatically uploads it to a website for review when I get close to my house as the wifi picks up my home network and it just syncs up to the website, can use any wifi or even my phone to get internet, doesn't care how you connect. 

It's pretty neat and does 0-100k, top speed, standing mile etc etc..

Here's a shot of the mapped local track (Manfeild), you can ask it to view with Google maps behind or street maps, not bad I think I didn't have chance to drive around the exact center of the track and so it is a little out in places, but timed things pretty well in relation to manual stop watch timing when I compared.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

So Fraser, For poor slobs with R32's.....Can you do it with a 2din Screen to fit where the radio and A/C controls would go?
I understand we will not get some of the engine displays, But could you bring up the Power FC's Hand Controller on the screen?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Like this you mean mate 



















We've done one into an R32......... you can easily fit it to anything. The MFD functions on the R34 are a totally seperate function so it's really just using the MFD instead of a seperate display.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> So Fraser, For poor slobs with R32's.....Can you do it with a 2din Screen to fit where the radio and A/C controls would go?
> I understand we will not get some of the engine displays, But could you bring up the Power FC's Hand Controller on the screen?


If it's any help I run a 7" motorised screen. I found them a fair bit cheaper (~£100 vs ~£200). It also means that yuo can retain the original centre guages (I did find someone how made a nice dash pod with a DIN sized slot but buying/mounting etc seemed too much hassle. Unfortunately my laptop has died so I need to build a new computer :chairshot


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

canman said:


> Like this you mean mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the above providing any MFD functions (perhaps just OBD stuff) if so can I ask what software you use and is it any cop?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So are you still doing kits for R34GTRs? Picking mine up this week.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Yeah I have 4 spare touchscreen conversions for the R34 MFD's, but the way the USD has gone has made them a fair bit more expensive than they were before, but after having one in my Civic and GTR for some time now and all my mates have them too, I'd never want anything else........... such a neat solution and totally flexible and having satnav and laptimer and tyre pressure stuff all built in is awesome.

One possible cheaper solution which isn't as tidy, but will save some coin is to look at "netbook" style laptops. Solid state hard drives and some come with touch screens around the right size, so it would be possible to dismantle the base of the laptop from the screen and then mount the screen in the dash and have the PC part somewhere else. These are around 300-400 quid mark so very cheap, then you'd just have to have the rest plugged in via USB rather than included in the case as I've done.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Thats the go Fraser, What is a list features have you got that could run in the R32? Could you adapt the Power FC controller's screen?
How muchie?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Nothing I have on my systems are R34 specific, so everything I run would happily run in your car too.

I think you can score some of the touchscreen netbooks for around $ 1000 here, then you'd need to purchase the Tire pressure monitoring stuff which is about $ 300 and if you wanted Garmin satnav it's about $ 300 inc the GPS receiver and then other things like parking sensors are about $ 300 for the kit there's all sorts of options you can add.


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

WOW...Id love one for my R32 GT-R...can you tell me though, how can I get a boost gauge function on your system? Do I have to buy thwe guts of an R34 MFD in order to get it erunning in my R32 or is your unit totally stand alone and incorporates G-Sensor and boost gauge info etc?

Cheers, Andy


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

There's nothing currently in the software to provide what you're looking for other than the OBDII connectivity which is no good for GTR's other than 35's and even then it's limited.

You don't need to buy the MFD, you could look at something like the HKS CAMP II device and use that for some of the stuff like I use the MFD for and then switch over to the video side to do the rest of the stuff. 

What I like about the MFD is that it looks factory and it works well with the video feed, ie if the MFD has an alert it will automatically switch back to the MFD side of things. Then again I suspect the CAMP II does the same, but I don't know.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

GodzillaR32 said:


> WOW...Id love one for my R32 GT-R...can you tell me though, how can I get a boost gauge function on your system? Do I have to buy thwe guts of an R34 MFD in order to get it erunning in my R32 or is your unit totally stand alone and incorporates G-Sensor and boost gauge info etc?
> 
> Cheers, Andy


If it's any help I know of software which will pick-up a number of factors (it's for sale in the GTR shop!). If doesn't seem to list boost pressure though:










I've yet to see g-sensor or boost measurements. However neither of these should be that hard to do. We know that the g-sensor outputs 2.5v normal and between 0v and 5v for the 'deflection' (if my memory of the Autospeed article is right). I have seen programmable USB devices which shouldn't be impossible to feed a voltage reading to to gain a reading. Might need a fair bit of calibration. I've shelved this project for now though, my car laptop's dead...


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Guys,

The problems is that I am fitting a Power FC so I lose the original factory ECU and thus the ability to monitor anything through the Consult Connection on my R32.........gutted!! Unless that is someone knows how i can monitor boost from the Power FC and display it on a nice touchscreen???


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> So are you still doing kits for R34GTRs? Picking mine up this week.


Sorry mate, missed this post.

Yep can still help you out, but don't have any to hand at the moment so I'd have to get some more in if you were keen. 

PM me and we'll sort out what you want and I'll get you a price to your door.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Factory GTR's don't know about boost as such since they're AFM based rather than MAP based, that's why the MFD has it's own seperate boost sensor for the MFD.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

GodzillaR32 said:


> Guys,
> 
> The problems is that I am fitting a Power FC so I lose the original factory ECU and thus the ability to monitor anything through the Consult Connection on my R32.........gutted!! Unless that is someone knows how i can monitor boost from the Power FC and display it on a nice touchscreen???


Google is your friend!

Browser Warning

This suggests that there is no English software for the PowerFC, however:

FC Datalogit - Tuning Software for your APEXi Power FC

Looks like the above will provide what you're looking for. You'd need a PC or laptop in the car (could be hidden) and a touchscreen display. I don't think this will do anything for you g-sensor info though.


----------



## cristidotro (Sep 9, 2008)

Canman, here is a nice software configuration, trying to imitate GTR's MFD: youtube.com/watch?v=eOH7XB_sYr8& (Sorry, but I have only 12 posts, and I can post links if I have over 15). 
Can you switch between Windows and original software of MFD, or MFD function is lost?
Can you control Centrafuse from D-Pad of MFD? Or the buttons don't do anything? 

Cheers!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

very impressive work, well down mate :thumbsup:


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

cristidotro, that software is only for OBDII vehicles so it's the same problem as other stuff out there as the GTR's aren't OBDII compliant other than the R35 which has it's own screen anyhow, so although what you posted is cool, it's not really of use to GTR owners.

Best solution for Power FC owners is simply running the Power FC software solution inside Centrafuse as I do on my Civic with the Hondata software.


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Canman, what power fc software are you using in centrafuse exactly?? Cool setup!!


----------



## 2BADBEAST (Feb 16, 2016)

canman said:


> Like this you mean mate
> 
> We've done one into an R32......... you can easily fit it to anything. The MFD functions on the R34 are a totally seperate function so it's really just using the MFD instead of a seperate display.


I dont come here much so I cant PM anyone yet probably due to new member rules or something. Canman can you shed any light on this r32 setup? Curious who makes the screen and any info you have on the software? I am trying to get rid of the billion gauges in my gtr.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I have been looking for an MFD substitute or upgrade and this looks cool.

I would like something that I can intergrate my syvecs ECU with too as I find the Toucan very ugly and awkward to install as though it was meant to be there.

How is it running these days?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

That R32 screen I can't remember sorry, but there's plenty of custom car places out there that could easily do something like that and fit what is basically a PC touchscreen into your car, you then need some form of PC (I had specific CAR based PC's that ran off 12V and came on and off with ignition etc) but there are soooo many more solutions out there now since we did this 6 or 7 years back.

Once you've got a PC attached to your touchscreen you can run whatever software you like on it, but we used a product called Centrafuse https://www.centrafuse.com/us/centrafuse-auto which gives a nice touch interface, but then you can also run programs like Power FC's tuning software or whatever ECU software you have and get stats from the monitoring software built into that as an easy solution.


----------



## 2BADBEAST (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you canman! I'll do a little research and see whats currently available. I just want to ensure it looks as clean as the one you posted I really like the look of that setup. I am using a stock ecu but I plan to switch to a Haltech ecu.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

As mentioned, I think any good custom stereo / audio installer would be able to sort that for you (getting a screen in place and possibly also supplying some form of Windows Car PC) then you just need to install and setup Centrafuse (which they can probably also do)......... then you just run the ECU control software (Haltech in your case) from within Centrafuse as an APP and you can see all of the data from the ECU / Car but also can play music etc, satnav........

Pretty straight forward now........was a bit more of a challenge back in the early 2000s !!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

GTRNICK said:


> I have been looking for an MFD substitute or upgrade and this looks cool.
> 
> I would like something that I can intergrate my syvecs ECU with too as I find the Toucan very ugly and awkward to install as though it was meant to be there.
> 
> How is it running these days?


Nick,

If you look in the Syvecs SCal ECU programming software, you will see the standard CAN outputs shown below for my S6Plus ECU. It's under Datastreams / Custom Can / Frame content.

The CAN outputs are all configurable, so if you have a Toucan or any other screen that needs specific CAN inputs, you can change them any way you like, even add in different stuff you are logging on your Syvecs if you like.

For example I have designed my own fuel surge tank system that uses fuel pumps that need pulse width modulation, to maintain a constant differential fuel pressure (actual fuel pressure - boost pressure), it should be possible to create a CAN output that displays the current PWM frequency.

I had to use some of the above to work with Racelogic to get my VBox Lite screen inputs working - clicky


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Hugh 



Hugh Keir – PTSYS said:


> Nick,
> 
> If you look in the Syvecs SCal ECU programming software, you will see the standard CAN outputs shown below for my S6Plus ECU. It's under Datastreams / Custom Can / Frame content.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2BADBEAST (Feb 16, 2016)

canman said:


> As mentioned, I think any good custom stereo / audio installer would be able to sort that for you (getting a screen in place and possibly also supplying some form of Windows Car PC) then you just need to install and setup Centrafuse (which they can probably also do)......... then you just run the ECU control software (Haltech in your case) from within Centrafuse as an APP and you can see all of the data from the ECU / Car but also can play music etc, satnav........
> 
> Pretty straight forward now........was a bit more of a challenge back in the early 2000s !!


I've had luck finding software and various PC and Tablet based systems the only issue is finding one with the dimensions to fit as cleanly as the one you have shown. That is proving to be a real challenge. I've done stereo installs and so have a few of my friends so the install part isnt as much of a challenge as identifying the correct hardware. I may have found a viable solution though. This one has very slim edges which may work for the fitment I need.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

2BADBEAST said:


> I've had luck finding software and various PC and Tablet based systems the only issue is finding one with the dimensions to fit as cleanly as the one you have shown. That is proving to be a real challenge. I've done stereo installs and so have a few of my friends so the install part isnt as much of a challenge as identifying the correct hardware. I may have found a viable solution though. This one has very slim edges which may work for the fitment I need.


Have you seen the double din flex itx setups?

I have one....


----------



## 2BADBEAST (Feb 16, 2016)

Cris said:


> Have you seen the double din flex itx setups?
> 
> I have one....


No I haven't. Like this one? 



These are badass!

Can you post a picture of how your install came out?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

2BADBEAST said:


> No I haven't. Like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite. That's an android unit. I'll dig out a picture of the one I have. It uses a standard flex atx motherboard so can run normal windows or whatever


----------



## 2BADBEAST (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes Please do!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

2BADBEAST said:


> Yes Please do!


Weirdly cannot find a picture of mine. I've got shots of the single DIN motorised screen.

Anyway here's a random picture of the double din unit:










Just FYI the hard part is getting RDS radio to work. I think I'm going to ditch it now and go down the Android route and build a dedicated display for the CAN output from the ECU. Not quite as neat but the media side should be easier!


----------

